# Lier son compte Apple TV avec d’autres chaînes ? Ou non ?



## ErikM (23 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour

Dans vos usages, le faites-vous et recommandez-vous de le faire ?

Lier son compte Apple TV avec d’autres chaînes ? Ou non ?

*Avantages*

Tout sous la main 

*Inconvénients* 

Perte du contrôle des autres abonnements ?
options moins fines ?
Autres inconvénients ?

Merci !


----------

